# running bear north bay



## CLASSICHUNTER

just came back from the running bear.. joey won the running bear 197 dollars to the better... the tourny was excellently run we where done by 1:30 and where on the road home... mings kitchen kept us well fed for sure... JUST MORE LEMON MERANGE PIES PLEASE SIR.... LOL LOL SAT DINNER WAS EXCELLENT.... BRIAN MCKAY had high score.... everybody left with a door prize again... for the money including a door prize and dinner there is probably no better tournament around... make sure to put this one on your calender for next year... GREAT JOB GUYS AGAIN......


----------



## hotwheels

*Turn out*

How many shooters Ted

I'll be there next year



Brian


----------



## pointystik

*shooters*

Good morning Hotwheels.

In response to your question to Ted, we had 99 shooters register.

Hope to see you next year.

Pointystik


----------



## mamande2

*More controversy over the rules*

All summer, my husband and I have been hearing great things about the Running Bear so my family and I decided to attend. The food was great, the course was pleasant and everyone had a good time. My family loved the experience until the awards ceremony when I was told that someone complained about my equipment. That person could have complained all day Saturday or Sunday morning but waited until the last minute. Had I been told earlier, I would have made adjustments to my equipment to respect the club rules. And had I know the rules before driving 4 hours to North Bay, I would have brought different equipment! 

I just searched the forums to find out that the NB club’s rules caused quite a stir last year. Can someone tell me why they didn’t learn from all the controversy and post the rules very clearly at the registration table? I always shoot bowhunter unlimited (OAA) so I registered in that category, not knowing that the club had their own set of rules. I also didn’t know that it was my responsibility to do research to find out what their rules are.

In a matter of minutes I went from 1st place in Women’s Bowhunter unlimited to Men’s open. I’m glad someone insisted that they add an open category for women, since two other women were already in the Men’s open category. At least they got the recognition they deserve.

When they told me about the complaint, my first reaction was to ask them to check the equipment of all the men registered in the Bowhunter Unlimited category. Glad I didn’t because more good shooters would have probably ended up in different categories, without warning.

My suggestions for next year… don’t use the OAA category titles. If you’re not going to respect their rules, don’t use the same names they do for your categories. Make up your own titles to ensure that everyone reads the requirements for your categories.

That aside, thanks for the great tournament, we had a lot of fun and will be there next year.


----------



## JDoupe

"My suggestions for next year… don’t use the OAA category titles. If you’re not going to respect their rules, don’t use the same names they do for your categories. Make up your own titles to ensure that everyone reads the requirements for your categories."



Great idea. I know that there is always confusion when a club changes things a bit. Don't get me wrong....I think each club should be allowed to do what they please at their shoot...it's their shoot....just make sure everyone know's going into it.

Good to meet you on the course (if only for a few seconds....). Hope to see you next W/E at Restoule.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*IN there defence*

Seems I got the flyer and the rules where attached on a separate sheet.. If I was going to a shoot and had high tech equipment I would call and find out in advance...numbers are posted in oaa book and on archery talk where this thread is... Since the person in question here knew about equipment variances then it is up to you the shooter to follow the rules... Plus where else can you shoot 80 targets get fed a meal and get a door prize for just 30 dollars... The person in question here did you win a shirt as well... I didn`t but I`m booked already for next years running bear...Only one archer complained last year and it seems only one this year both new the rules in advance go figure...


----------



## wellis1840

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Seems I got the flyer and the rules where attached on a separate sheet.. If I was going to a shoot and had high tech equipment I would call and find out in advance...numbers are posted in oaa book and on archery talk where this thread is... Since the person in question here knew about equipment variances then it is up to you the shooter to follow the rules... Plus where else can you shoot 80 targets get fed a meal and get a door prize for just 30 dollars... The person in question here did you win a shirt as well... I didn`t but I`m booked already for next years running bear...Only one archer complained last year and it seems only one this year both new the rules in advance go figure...


ENOUGH Ted. This from a man who is always complaining about how clubs run their shoots, their course setups, OAA rules, FCA rules, any (in your opinion) "stupid" rule ..... CLASSICHUNTER threads just litter this Canadian forum. Ted if this had happened to you Archerytalk and any ear you could find would be blistering from your endless diatribe...... Your the last guy that should be dumping on any competitor. Besides, Guylaine did say "That aside, thanks for the great tournament, we had a lot of fun and will be there next year." That graceful comment says a lot, you could learn from her. I now await your always entertaining rebuttal....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*attn mr ellis*

well Bill I speak from experience as a former 3d director you know the ones who volunteer their time and energies you know years at a time like the 8 yrs I put in so I really don`t think I was dumping as much as if you read again my heading IN THEIR DEFENSE... OH AND BY THE WAY THE PERSON WAS NOT DISQUALIFIED ... she was just put in the correct class for her equipment... and yes she did finish in the top 3 so she got a shirt if I remember correctly.... again bill if you notice I am one of the ones to start the thank you threads for the tournaments I attend... and guess what again mr ellis alot of the tournament directors come and ask me for my opinion or what do you think was good or bad... you sir should go to all of my threads and see how many times I have thanked clubs... and I don`t attack any one by name until today.. you sir should be banned from here.. enough said and I apologize to all of my fellow at`rs in advance .......


----------



## wellis1840

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> .... I speak from experience as a former 3d director you know the ones who volunteer their time and energies you know years at a time like the 8 yrs ..... alot of the tournament directors come and ask me for my opinion or what do you think was good or bad.....


  This just gets funnier and funnier!


----------



## Baldini

Ya do gotta luv the mud slingin' from time to time! Maybe what we should do is get the boys a big ole kiddy pool and a cupple barralls good ole Mississipi mud and let them wrastle fer our entertainement!!

As an aside and an attempt to un-jack this thread, I would like to add my compliments to Ming, Fred and the crew from North Bay for another excellent weekend. It really is a great shoot.

I would also like to draw a bit of attention to one of the nicest things that I have ever seen a staff shooter do. Tod Orton gave the very shirt off his back (ok, a clean one out of the truck) to a little girl up there new to the sport and already hooked on Hoyt. She shoots it pretty well too. She's be earning her own shirt in no time if she keeps it up.


----------



## JDoupe

Baldini said:


> I would also like to draw a bit of attention to one of the nicest things that I have ever seen a staff shooter do. Todd Orton gave the very shirt off his back (ok, a clean one out of the truck) to a little girl up there new to the sport and already hooked on Hoyt. She shoots it pretty well too. She's be earning her own shirt in no time if she keeps it up.


+1... Class all the way.

It's things like this that get young people hooked on a good sport with even better people.

Cheers to you Mr Orton!:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moosetalker

*running bear North Bay*

Thanks for the kind words:

The North Bay Running Bear was again a fantastic shoot. That club puts a lot of effort into that weekend and it shows. The volunteers and the time that they invest toward setting the course, making all that food, rounding up all the door prizes and setting up the running bear is what makes that shoot a must go to.

If at every archery event there were a dozen young shooters like that young lady Skylar and if they brought a friend along to the next event it would look after our worries about declining numbers at our shoots. Skylar is a nice young shooter and just by talking with her you could see the extreme passion for archery that she possesses. I give her Mom full credit for bringing that young archer out to the shoots as neither her or her dad are into archery. It was my pleasure to give Skylar a Hoyt Shooter shirt and it made my weekend seeing that huge smile on her face as she wore it the next day while shooting. 

I hope to see her at some future shoots.

Thanks again, Moosetalker

Hoyt Bows Pro Staff
Easton Arrows Pro Staff
Knight & Hale Game Calls Pro Staff


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Excellent post.*



Moosetalker said:


> Thanks for the kind words:
> 
> The North Bay Running Bear was again a fantastic shoot. That club puts a lot of effort into that weekend and it shows. The volunteers and the time that they invest toward setting the course, making all that food, rounding up all the door prizes and setting up the running bear is what makes that shoot a must go to.
> 
> If at every archery event there were a dozen young shooters like that young lady Skylar and if they brought a friend along to the next event it would look after our worries about declining numbers at our shoots. Skylar is a nice young shooter and just by talking with her you could see the extreme passion for archery that she possesses. I give her Mom full credit for bringing that young archer out to the shoots as neither her or her dad are into archery. It was my pleasure to give Skylar a Hoyt Shooter shirt and it made my weekend seeing that huge smile on her face as she wore it the next day while shooting.
> 
> I hope to see her at some future shoots.
> 
> Thanks again, Moosetalker
> 
> Hoyt Bows Pro Staff
> Easton Arrows Pro Staff
> Knight & Hale Game Calls Pro Staff




Very well said Todd, and also this club deserves a huge thank you for putting on such a great event, keep it up, keep it the way it is and for many more years to come.

Mr.LIFFETIME


----------



## TeamAOC

I've been going down to the running bear for the last 10 years and it has always been a great shoot, congrats to Fred and the hard working gang.
Again, to Todd that was heart warming what you did I sure had to hold back the tears. Its great to see a 11 year old that deep into archery.


----------



## isidoreboke

Moosetalker said:


> Thanks for the kind words:
> 
> The North Bay Running Bear was again a fantastic shoot. That club puts a lot of effort into that weekend and it shows. The volunteers and the time that they invest toward setting the course, making all that food, rounding up all the door prizes and setting up the running bear is what makes that shoot a must go to.
> 
> If at every archery event there were a dozen young shooters like that young lady Skylar and if they brought a friend along to the next event it would look after our worries about declining numbers at our shoots. Skylar is a nice young shooter and just by talking with her you could see the extreme passion for archery that she possesses. I give her Mom full credit for bringing that young archer out to the shoots as neither her or her dad are into archery. It was my pleasure to give Skylar a Hoyt Shooter shirt and it made my weekend seeing that huge smile on her face as she wore it the next day while shooting.
> 
> I hope to see her at some future shoots.
> 
> Thanks again, Moosetalker
> 
> Hoyt Bows Pro Staff
> Easton Arrows Pro Staff
> Knight & Hale Game Calls Pro Staff


Skyler Beaucage is still wearing that shirt she washes it every day around lunch time, i would like to thank you for being so encouraging and supportive of her it meant so much to her. Thank You


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*class acts*

class act Todd and also to Emile who I think gave up some of his shots on the running bear to her as well... way to keep the sport going guys....


----------



## isidoreboke

isidoreboke said:


> Skyler Beaucage is still wearing that shirt she washes it every day around lunch time, i would like to thank you for being so encouraging and supportive of her it meant so much to her. Thank You


if you type skyler 7 in pictures there is a pic of u 2


----------



## isidoreboke

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> class act Todd and also to Emile who I think gave up some of his shots on the running bear to her as well... way to keep the sport going guys....


Emile gave skyler 2 Shoots


----------



## isidoreboke

*the best people ever*

The North Bay shoot was the best, Everyone was so nice and kind thank you TODD ORTON( for the best shirt and honor) EMILE (for the shots) and Ming (for getting me in archery) you are the best bunch of guys ever ( and in the hole wide world). You were very encouraging I LoVe archery and hoyt there my 2 favorite things and to have Todd give me his shirt was so awesome ,it made me cry then and whenever i think about it now it meant the world to me and i want everyone to know it thanks 


Skyler Beaucage 12


----------



## trapper1

Todd, you didn't have to earn my respect, but you sure elevated it:thumbs_up

I've been going to this shoot for longer than I'd care to admit (something like 21 yrs), back when it was at Canadore college for gods sake. anyway if IT wasn't any good, I'd never would have continued to come, there is no other shoot in Ontario that compares...there may be the occassional larger one, but none with the fun and comraderie that this one has, it is a homecoming for me every year in more ways than one....keep up the great work guys and gals and we'll be back next year.
Rick


----------



## DODGE-3D

Very nice Todd ,Everybody loves those red shirts.


----------



## hotwheels

*i'll be there next year*

Hasn't been a good year for me health wise so next year i'll be there
Danny not everyone likes red shirts


LOL


pointystik said:


> Good morning Hotwheels.
> 
> In response to your question to Ted, we had 99 shooters register.
> 
> Hope to see you next year.
> 
> Pointystik


----------



## thunderbolt

hotwheels said:


> Hasn't been a good year for me health wise so next year i'll be there
> Danny not everyone likes red shirts
> 
> 
> LOL


:bounce:

Tinker,

Maybe you should have something with an apple on it for your health. remember an apple a day keeps the doctor away:set1_rolf2:


----------



## hotwheels

*there is always a bad apple in the bunch*

:mg::mg:

LOL
Just kidding


thunderbolt said:


> :bounce:
> 
> Tinker,
> 
> Maybe you should have something with an apple on it for your health. remember an apple a day keeps the doctor away:set1_rolf2:


----------



## coptor doctor

*Todd*

Nice job Orton. Gerry may keep you one for another year because of that.. Sure isn't your Shooting !! LOL Oh and did that shirt still fit you anyhow? LOL Love to poke Fun todd wish I could have made it hopefully next year..:darkbeer:


----------



## Moosetalker

*'Coptor Doctor missed on running bear lineup*

Hey Jones:

Great to see you made it back from the Worlds. I was really hoping I was going to be able to say that my Hoyt team mate the World Champ over there, but maybe next time!!!! I hear that the fog was fairly heavy on the first morning just like it used to be down in West Virginia. Yet on the other hand I know you shoot some of your best scores when you can hardly see clearly HaHa!! Your big buddy Rick the recurve shooter I think missed you on the running bear shooting line. He did not have as mush tonguing at him as he is normally used to without you there. I got to hear the tree stand story right from the horses mouth and the one line in your signature is definitely true. That would be the one about being tough and stupid at the same time. That boy is definitely tough and ??????. LOL. Good story Rick, just glad you were able to stand next to me and tell me that story. Looking forward to shooting with you next time.

Talk to yas later,


----------



## HyperFlow

isidoreboke said:


> The North Bay shoot was the best, Everyone was so nice and kind thank you TODD ORTON( for the best shirt and honor) EMILE (for the shots) and Ming (for getting me in archery) you are the best bunch of guys ever ( and in the hole wide world). You were very encouraging I LoVe archery and hoyt there my 2 favorite things and to have Todd give me his shirt was so awesome ,it made me cry then and whenever i think about it now it meant the world to me and i want everyone to know it thanks
> 
> 
> Skyler Beaucage 12


Its really to bad it wasn;t a bowtech shirt . Just kidding around, this girl can shoot and gonna be sombudy to watch out for forsure. Even more so one day when she comes around to her sences and shoots a bowtech


----------



## isidoreboke

HyperFlow said:


> Its really to bad it wasn;t a bowtech shirt . Just kidding around, this girl can shoot and gonna be sombudy to watch out for forsure. Even more so one day when she comes around to her sences and shoots a bowtech



I will never shoot bowtech, my Hoyt sure was keeping up to yours today and im 12 lol. Did My Hoyt Out Do Your BowTech


----------



## isidoreboke

Hey does anyone know how to contact EMILE ????


----------



## coptor doctor

*emile*

613 525 3093


----------



## Baldini

Hey Skyler, the Copter Doctor's got one of those fancy red shirts too... (as well as a very snazzy hair doo)


----------



## isidoreboke

thank you coptor doctor


----------



## isidoreboke

Baldini said:


> Hey Skyler, the Copter Doctor's got one of those fancy red shirts too... (as well as a very snazzy hair doo)



thats cause he is a very smart men and shoots Hoyt


----------



## Baldini

Hmmmmm... Well, he shoots a Hoyt... Don't know about the rest. Ask him about his eyebrow grooming habits.

Depending on the schedule, you may want to see about the Hoyt Tournament in Quebec next year. They give away a dozen bows, and it's normally the biggest 3D tournament in the country. Lots of fun, 2 days, similar to Running Bear.


----------



## isidoreboke

*reply*

I sure will try to make it to quebec, trying to save money for archery i just openned a new account 4 it so far so good.


----------



## TeamAOC

Yah, the copter doctor shoots a hoyt. But being smart hahahahahaha!


----------



## trapper1

Hey Garry, got any AOC shirts for sale:wink:


----------



## TeamAOC

Sorry Rick I don't have Sasquatch size for you!


----------



## trapper1

ohhh I beg to differ:set1_rolf2:


----------



## coptor doctor

Should I post that picture Rick? You know the one..:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## TeamAOC

Okay Carl, I'm mailing you my bull tag. :zip:


----------



## coptor doctor

*bull Tag*

See Your smarter than I give you credit for !! LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## isidoreboke

coptor doctor said:


> Should I post that picture Rick? You know the one..:wink::wink::wink:



I would like to see hahahahaha:tongue:


----------



## coptor doctor

Oh it's not for childrens eye's unless they are of Breast feeding age..:zip:


----------



## isidoreboke

*Quebec Shoot*



isidoreboke said:


> I sure will try to make it to quebec, trying to save money for archery i just openned a new account 4 it so far so good.


where and when is this shoot i cant find it any where


----------



## JDoupe

Pretty sure it's Aug 7th and 8th.
..at least that what it says on the O.A.A. web site.


----------



## HyperFlow

JDoupe said:


> Pretty sure it's Aug 7th and 8th.
> ..at least that what it says on the O.A.A. web site.


Shes talking about the quebec tournament, not the running bear im assuming? 

She knows when the running bear is


----------



## Baldini

Historically the Hoyt Shoot in Quebec has been the weekend after Canada Day. Last year it moved from about 30 min east of Mirabel Airport to just on the far side of Montreal on the way to Sherbrooke. We should be hearing soon from the Pro-3D guys on a date and location.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*????*

whats the date for the 2010 tourny as trying to put my summer schedule together and seeing how much it will cost me to run the magic bus...


----------



## F/F 3Der

Ted looks like Aug. 7,8 according to the OAA site.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*duh*

should of read 3 posts up .. lol lol thanks


----------

